

The Future of the Web Is 100 Years Old - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/21/information/the-future-of-the-web-is-100-years-old

======
davidy123
Nice to see the history in one place, but I would say it's a pretty flawed
article written by an outsider.

